# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > المنتدى الصحي >  طرق علمية لفقـدان الوزن الزائد

## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

أولا: عندما تشعر بالجوع بين الوجبات ، امضغ الكرفس لأنه يحرق الكثير من السعرات ،، أو تناول بعض الفاكهة الطازجة

ثانيا: احرص على تناول ثلاث وجبات يومياً في نفس الوقت ، ولا تهمل وجبة الإفطار لأنها تزيد من معدل حرق السعرات 

ثالثا: حاول الوقوف أثناء التحدث على الهاتف أو مشاهدة التلفاز ، كما أن التحكم بالجهاز دون استعمال جهاز التحكم عن بعد يجعلك كثير الحركه 

رابعا: استخدم الدّرج بدلاً من المصعد الكهربائي كلما استطعت 

خامسا: ابعد عن ذهنك فكرة أن التدخين ينقص الوزن، فإذا كنت مدخناً .. اقلع فوراً عن التدخين ومارس رياضة خفيفة وستلاحظ الفرق في قوامك وبشرتك 


سادسا: لا تستخدم السكر ، أو استبدل السكر المصنع بسكر الفاكهة 

سابعا: استخدم بدائل الحليب والجبن قليلة الدسم 

ثامنا: إذا كنت ممن يعشقون مشروب الشوكولاتة أو الكاكاو،، قُم بشراء النوع الذي لا يحتوي على سكر أو مواد اضافية

تاسعا: احذر من الأطعمة المعلبة لأنها تحتوي على كثير من السعرات، كما أن الصوديوم المستخدم في عملية حفظ هذه الأطعمة يعرقل عملية الهضم مما يسبب السمنة 

عاشرا: لا تتناول المعكرونة أو الأرز إلا مرة كل أسبوعين ويفضل استبدالها بالنوع المصنوع من البر الأسمر 

إحدى عشر: تعود على تناول الخبز الأسمر ، واختار النوع المحتوي على النخالة التي تساعد في عملية الهضم 

إثنى عشر: لا تأكل إلا المكسرات الطبيعية غير المملحة 

ثلاثة عشر: استعمل زيت الزيتون المعصور على البارد فإنه لا يسبب الكلسترول

أربعة عشر: انتظر على الأقل ثلاث ساعات عند الانتقال من وجبة لأخرى 

خمسة عشر: لا تكثر من الملح لأنه يخزن السوائل في الجسم 
ستة عشر: اشرب من 6 إلى 10 أكواب من الماء يوميا فهي تغسل الجسم من السموم والدهون

سبعة عشر: لا تأكل العلكة ولو دون سكر. 

ثمانية عشر: لا تأكل الدجاج من جلده فهو مخزن للدهون والهرمونات 

تسعة عشر: لا تأكل الليمون مع البروتينات فهو يحيد إنزيم "البيبسين" المسؤول عن هضم البروتين 

عشرون: لا تأكل في وقت متأخر من الليل حتى تتيح للمعدة هضم الطعام بكفاءة

إحدى وعشرون: استبدل المقليات بالمشاوي والمسلوق

إثنان وعشرون: ابدأ دائما بتناول السلطات الخضراء

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكور 
طرق مفيدة جدا

----------


## زهره التوليب

مشكور..
بس انا مابطيق الكرفس :Eh S(2):

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

> مشكور 
> طرق مفيدة جدا


العفو.........بشكر مرورك

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

> مشكور..
> بس انا مابطيق الكرفس


العفو...بس باعتقادي في بديل عنو والي هو الخضار والفاكهة الطازجة....
مشكورة ع المرور

----------


## مدحت

طيب ما في عندك شي ينصح :Eh S(2): 

شكرا لمعلوماتك المفيدة

----------


## حلم حياتي

*شكرا على الموضوع 
ان شاء الله تزبط*

----------


## mylife079

شكرا

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

> طيب ما في عندك شي ينصح
> 
> شكرا لمعلوماتك المفيدة


اعمل عكس هيك.....بتزبط
العفو

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

> *شكرا على الموضوع 
> ان شاء الله تزبط*


العفو........انشالله

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

> شكرا


العفو...........مشكور ع المرور

----------


## Paradise

مشكور زيد 
نصائح مفيدة

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

> مشكور زيد 
> نصائح مفيدة


العفو... شكرا ع المرور

----------

